# low voltage indoor solar lighting?



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Has anyone heard of such a thing? My BF and I were discussing why more people don't go that way with things. 
So... Is there such a thing? If yes could you give a link or tell us where to look? Please and thank you!
Low voltage light blubs + solar power = ???
:grin::thumb::angel:


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

try RV lights 12v or 24v. its definitely not going to be the same . i am thinking making LED panels custom probally 48v (or 14 of the "super bright" 120 viewing angle @3.3-3.8v each) direct from a battery bank


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

There's not much out there as for stand alone room lighting. There are some small units for lighting a shed and such for low level lighting that are self contained but nothing impressive, IMO.

There are some decent low voltage fixtures out there but you would need a system to operate them. (panels, charge controller, batteries, wiring) The ones that compare with conventional fixtures that most are familiar with will draw ~ 2-3 amps @ 12 volts D.C.

I build all of my own to fit my situations but my whole house runs on 12 volts D.C. Trying to retrofit a normal house to operate like this would take some extensive rewiring.

You could possibly split up some of your wiring into seperate circuits and build one smaller system to power them using some panels, charge controller, batteries, inverter and use standard 120 V.A.C. CFL or L.E.D. bulbs. Usually rooms or areas are split up at the main fuse panel. Just some food for thought..


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

lol i plan to build it like that myself .. i wonder what a 48 volt DIY lighting does to resale value lol


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I just bought 12 volt DC CFL bulbs that scew into regular sockets and kept my lamps that I already had. The bulbs are a bit pricey, about $9, but cheaper than running out and buying all new lights. I read someone else's post complaining about them not lasting but so far I haven't had any problems with them. Well except for the one I broke but it's hard to blame anyone else for that one.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

well they sot last the mythical 30 years r what ever. the color changes. and they are made with mercury in a place with little enviromental control. but they are probally atleast enviromentally neutral


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

I was thinking of putting in some solar powered low voltage light around the house, too.
My wife's eyes are very light sensitive and I also would like some backup when the power goes out.
Some friends of ours have rope lights in their house and it really looked nice.
I don't think it would be that hard to rig a setup using those.
Frame some doorways, beams on the ceilings, etc.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We are looking at using 3vdc LED lamps.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I have several sets of these 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_127456-5917...ood&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=solar+flood

outside and decided they worked well enough for using in the attic as I finish it off. Only drawback is the "on at dusk off at dawn" setting, which I overcame by placing a light blocking cover (black plastic) over the solar panel.
They provide enough light to avoid bumping into things, and if you want to read or do some work, simply move them closer to where you want to be...each light has a 20' lead from the solar pack (mine holds 3 AA rechargable batteries). 
Still have standard 110 lighting available for when I need to really brighten up the room.
Matt


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess I need a better definition of what we are trying to accomplish. Is this a few emergancy back up lights or full DC lighting that someone could actually live with? I get by with the 12 volt CFLs, a few golf cart batteries and charging off the generator about once a week until I can afford the solar panels. That's different then a few LED string lights or a small solar light meant for sheds to be used as a backup. I like some LEDs to save power but to light a room they fall short of the mark. I think they need more development before they will be ready to replace the regular lamps.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I have a couple of these and they'll light up a room pretty good. They have a solar panel to recharge the internal battery. Heck, they're even remote control! Very cool BUT the internal battery is an SLA type. (4 volt) The lifespan isn't very long and it's expensive to replace. I replaces the battery with 4-"aa" nicads connected in series. (2500 mAh.)

http://www.nextag.com/Westinghouse-Solar-Lighting-479401-730137383/specs-html


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks guys! My BF's parents live out of town quite a ways and they dont have electricity to thier homestead and dont want it either. They built the house and barn themselves while living in a tent. I am not sure the house is even wired for it but I'll check on that tomorrow. I printed this for thier use and cause my BF and I were discussing it one night. 

Thanks for all the great answers! 

You guys are the best! :kiss:


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

roachhill said:


> I guess I need a better definition of what we are trying to accomplish. Is this a few emergancy back up lights or full DC lighting that someone could actually live with? I get by with the 12 volt CFLs, a few golf cart batteries and charging off the generator about once a week until I can afford the solar panels. That's different then a few LED string lights or a small solar light meant for sheds to be used as a backup. I like some LEDs to save power but to light a room they fall short of the mark. I think they need more development before they will be ready to replace the regular lamps.


I believe they already have the barn lights on solar but again I'll have to check on this tomorrow. Hopefully the developement will come sooner rather than later as far as the LEDs or anything else for that matter.  I know BF's parents want to use both solar and wind. Although I'm not sure if they have gotten the wind genny bought yet. They made due with out for quite awhile when the regular little genny broke down, so yeah... Anyway thanks again for the great thoughts! I will let everyone know when I get back.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

From what your saying I would think the 12 volt CFL bulbs with standard Edison bases would be just what they are looking for. thet fit standard light fixtures and they will light the room the same as any AC bulb. You can pick from a few color temps depending on whether you prefer bright white or warm yellow light. I use 15 watt bulbs for most lamps as a good compromise between light output and power drain. Be aware of the size of the bulbs if you have a fixture that has limited space as CFLs are larger than incandecents particularly if you choose a wattage higher than the 15 watt.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a 4 watt and 6 watt LED bulb,120 volt tho....Color rendering is off if you like being pasty grey,but hey,saves a bundle for areas you dont always use em,fine bedroom lights,woudnt want it all night in living room.Super outdoors or barn/shed lights too.

Offgrid,I'd jump on em.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sticky_burr said:


> well they sot last the mythical 30 years r what ever. the color changes. and they are made with mercury in a place with little enviromental control. but they are probally atleast enviromentally neutral


Sticky, I have had my same ac CFL bulbs going now for about three years.
I am more then pleased with them.


----------

